# optoma hd65, amplifier yamaha rx-v465 and wd player connection problem



## klaudeczka29 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am of in possession projector optoma hd 65, of tuner amplifier yamaha rx-v 465 and the Digital Western HD TV Media Player. 
I tried to connect all these devices with cables hdmi i.e. one cable is linking wd player with the tuner amplifier, and the other tuner amplifier with the projector. Unfortunately, I am actually not connecting, because too every he is an attempt to connect differently, but I never have Sound and he is stopping the image. When I connected the projector directly to wd player, I am getting the image just enough stable, but of course I don't have sound. What is not all right? :crying::hissyfit:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a friend that also has this problem. Its the HDMI handshake not working properly with the receiver. He has a Yamaha rxv1600 and so far he has not gotten it to display video through the receiver from the BluRay player to the projector without running the HDMI cable directly to the projector. Have you tried contacting Yamaha about this?


----------



## klaudeczka29 (Apr 12, 2010)

I didn't try to contact Yamaha, whether it can be problem of the entry? But it is impossible, to the tuner amplifier I also have connected bluray dvd and the ps 3 console and both these devices are working perfectly with the projector. :sad:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as you are connecting the WD to the A/V Receiver via HDMI, and then the AVR to the projector via HDMI, you should have sound and picture. Please connect it that way and then reply back to let us know if it worked, or if you have other specific problems.


----------

